# hows our bareback going these days? pics and video



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

To start with I say good job in pushing yourself into riding bareback for show... It isnt easy to ride like you are in a saddle with out one!!!

It looks as you are balancing with your hands though (it could just be the pictures) But you could also just be holding him back too (I cant watch the movie...im at work lol).

Try to sit more up and ride with you upper legs to hold you in place to avoid balancing with the reins.

hope this makes sense, good job and best of luck!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah i am holding her a bit at times. she is an absolute angel under saddle but isnt as good bareback. its taken many painful hours of flatwork bareback to get her used to it enough that she doesnt go silly all the time  apparently she had never been ridden bareback until she came to me and she is 15 :shock: she is incredibly sensitive even in the saddle. the slightest shift in body weight or pressure with the legs and she responds. that makes her extra sensitive when riding bareback

as far as i know i dont used the reins for balance. i get my hubby to lunge me on her bareback sometimes and i dont use reins. i tie a lead rope to hang on to if i need to but i do that to ensure im not balancing on her reins. doesnt mean im not at times though but im pretty steady...i think  i try very hard to make sure i dont hang


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

anyone? anything else? im almost positive there is


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

I think you look great. The video is much better than the pictures, you can see how soft you both are. She has a lovely "whoa." It appears from the video, your whoa was all from your seat. Great job!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thank you 

the whoah was all seat. she is a beautifully responsive horse although she has only just started listening to me when we are bareback. thank you for your kind words


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe put your heels down a tad bit more and keep your legs under you,but other than that I don't really see anything


----------



## Haflinger_May (Jul 24, 2008)

i think what you need to do the most would be your posture. because from there everything should fall in place the way it should be, because i noticed in the pics that your shoulders were in.


----------



## equine_friend (Apr 13, 2008)

i think it looks good, just looking down a bit but other than that....nothing. EXCEPT for you need to wear a helmet. i know i probarly sound like my (or your) mom but the thing is, if say, some idiots came riding past on motorbikes, your horse could spook, or if someone else looses control over their horse ect. especially if youre riding bareback and you dont have any stirrups. like i said before, I DONT mean to nag or lecture you or to say your horse is unsafe(shes gorgeous BTW) im just sayinng....


----------



## horsecrazy29 (Jan 14, 2008)

Good job. Open your hips up more, When you do transitions you want lean back. If you move through your hips.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks good. I cant watch the video, but I thought you may be balancing on the reins too, I noticed her mouth was open in alot of the photos. Good luck at your show though. I love bareback.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

nah i dont hang on the reins. the video does us more justice but if you notice in the pics then ones where her mouth is open is where her head is up and we are working on getting it down. because she was so unused to bareback she would keep her head up and fight me a lot. after a while she settles down though and these days she is doing much better. we ended up getting 3rd in our bareback class


----------

